# Intake Manifold Bolt question



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Guys, After 47 years of ownership I just had my motor removed, rebuilt and Replaced. My question is, The "Mechanic" installed the intake using ZINC PLATED bolts. Is this correct? Worried just a little...
Thanks! Rick


----------



## mausermutt (Nov 23, 2016)

hi this is gil from mich. the zinc should not be a problem at all,as long as the bolts are the right length.the only thing i can see is that they will turn an ugly grey if not pianted,hope it runs great


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Clear zinc finish is closer to bare steel than black phosphate or other aftermarket bolt choices. A light mist of '66-70 Pontiac engine blue will get the right result.


----------

